

OpenBSD overhauls OpenSSL with new LibreSSL project - sirduncan
http://www.sdtimes.com/OPENBSD_TO_PATCH_HEARTBLEED_WITH_LIBRESSL/By_Rob_Marvin/About_HEARTBLEED_and_OPENBSD_and_OPENSSL_and_LIBRESSL/70105

======
lutusp
It would have been more accurate to say "OpenBSD plans to overhaul ...". Given
the complexity of the original code, it's risky to speak in the past tense
before creating a replacement.

